# need amp connectors



## wile87 (May 8, 2010)

i have an orion 500.5 amp that i need the power and speaker connectors. guy on ebay has them for $40 bucks. i know that they are out there for cheaper but can't seem to find them. if anyone knows where to get them it would be appreciated


----------



## jpo_tdi (May 11, 2010)

Hi,

I am in the same boat with an A/D/S power plate amp. Kind of scarey that the din connector, power and speaker connectors will cost more than the amp. Let me know if you find a suitable replacement.

John


----------

